# 282 wiring



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks for all the help guys, I appreciate it, especially the wiring charts. I do not have the 282 running yet, but I will with your help. Where would I be if it weren't for this forum.


Thanks again,
amer/flyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

You're truly welcome buddy.. I hope we haven't confused you too much.. Again, ask away, there's plenty of help here for you.. Always a pleasure..


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

flyernut,

I am waiting for a new set of fingers. Soldered the 2 loose wires per the diagram, loco still didn't work, o I took the engine apart and cleaned, then put back together again. No luck. Should the engine operate without the tender?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

amer/flyer said:


> flyernut,
> 
> I am waiting for a new set of fingers. Soldered the 2 loose wires per the diagram, loco still didn't work, o I took the engine apart and cleaned, then put back together again. No luck. Should the engine operate without the tender?


The engine will not operate without the tender being hooked, normally. There is a way to run the engine without the tender though. You have to hot-wire it. Nuttin but flyer has the diagram, I believe, or you can search for it here in the s scale threads. I know it's here, I just saw it the other day.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

I must be doing it wrong. following the diagram.

Thanks


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Here it is again....

View attachment Direct Connection Steam Locomotive Wiring.pdf



If at any point you cry "Uncle" let us know and one of us will take a look for you, free of course. You'll just have to spend the fees to ship it to one of us.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks Don,

I am putting the wires in correctly, but happens. Should the engine start to run? She sparked a bit in the beginning. 


Thanks for the offer


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Why did you start a whole new thread when you had the other wiring thread?
You should keep it all together, unless of course it is a different subject.

T-man already merged the other one, with another one you started.
Here, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=21978

Keep it all in one thread, it is easier to read and less confusing new people who are reading it.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks Ed. I was getting confused at first until I realized it is the same issue.....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Thanks Ed. I was getting confused at first until I realized it is the same issue.....


Well he has 3 threads going on the 282 wiring now.
He would have had 4 but the t-man combined one of them.

It would have been easier to view them if they were all in one thread. :smokin:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah Ed, I know. Maybe the others can be combined or even deleted since they never ended with a solution.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

OK, The wires are getting power to the brushes, its is glowing orange and smoking at the brushes and the copper plate. No sound or movement. I have taken the armature apart and cleaned every thing, out everything back together. So there is power going through the jack plate to the brushes. that seems to be it. Ay ideas?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

amer/flyer said:


> OK, The wires are getting power to the brushes, its is glowing orange and smoking at the brushes and the copper plate. No sound or movement. I have taken the armature apart and cleaned every thing, out everything back together. So there is power going through the jack plate to the brushes. that seems to be it. Ay ideas?


It sounds like we're up against the wall here.Do you want to send it to one of us???? This should be an easy fix. It sounds like you're going to burn something up that's going to get expensive.. Armatures are not cheap, and the magnet assembly is also on the high side.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

If you have followed the diagram I sent, that engine should be running now..Unless the magnet assembly is bad.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

You are right.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Post some pictures for these guys, can't hurt, can only help! Is he right about it should be running or the assembly is bad?!? I'm pulling for ya!


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

I did, could you guys take a look at them, any ideas would help. I am trying to narrow the problem down. I know that I am getting a little tiresome.

Thanks,
Stuck and Confused


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Something is not good here. Glowing and smoking is bad. I'm with F.N. -- I suggest you send it to one of us so we can look at it. We can also post before and after pics as well as explain what is wrong and how to repair it. I don't want to keep asking you to do things that might end up ruining it permanently. Let one of us know which you intend to send it to...


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Understand.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

While you decide, let me give you some inside info. Flyernut or myself can surely get your engine running again. Flyernut will probably be able to do it quicker than I since he just sits on his duff all day long writing responses here to correct my mistakes. While on the otherhand, I still work for a living and would only be able to look into the issue during my evenings or weekends. Currently I'm working 6 day weeks, so even weekends are short. But I can tell you this, hopefully without creating any Flyernut rage directed at me, either of us will not charge you to do the repair. If I do it and it needs some minor parts, like brushes, springs, fingers, I'll throw those in gratis from my vast inventory. The only charge for you will be the shipping to get it to one of us. Nothing is more depressing than a vintage Flyer sitting idle. Both of us want to see it run again. So decide who should work on it and PM one of us. Neither of us will feel bad if you select one over the other. To PM, just left click on our name at the left and select "send a private message" (PM). Tell us what you want done and we will provide our address for shipping. Go to the post office, buy a priority box and ship it. They are flat rate to wherever it's going. Be sure to pack all the parts, tender, engine, screws, everything in the box. Use a small ziplock bag to hold the small stuff. Be sure to pack it in bubble wrap or lots of newspaper to pad it against the carrier's antics during delivery. We will just sit back and wait to see who the "chosen" is. Might I suggest flipping a coin? Best of luck.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> While you decide, let me give you some inside info. Flyernut or myself can surely get your engine running again. Flyernut will probably be able to do it quicker than I since he just sits on his duff all day long writing responses here to correct my mistakes. While on the otherhand, I still work for a living and would only be able to look into the issue during my evenings or weekends. Currently I'm working 6 day weeks, so even weekends are short. But I can tell you this, hopefully without creating any Flyernut rage directed at me, either of us will not charge you to do the repair. If I do it and it needs some minor parts, like brushes, springs, fingers, I'll throw those in gratis from my vast inventory. The only charge for you will be the shipping to get it to one of us. Nothing is more depressing than a vintage Flyer sitting idle. Both of us want to see it run again. So decide who should work on it and PM one of us. Neither of us will feel bad if you select one over the other. To PM, just left click on our name at the left and select "send a private message" (PM). Tell us what you want done and we will provide our address for shipping. Go to the post office, buy a priority box and ship it. They are flat rate to wherever it's going. Be sure to pack all the parts, tender, engine, screws, everything in the box. Use a small ziplock bag to hold the small stuff. Be sure to pack it in bubble wrap or lots of newspaper to pad it against the carrier's antics during delivery. We will just sit back and wait to see who the "chosen" is. Might I suggest flipping a coin? Best of luck.


You're killing me,:laugh: But you're right, I do sit on my arse, most of the day, the other part of the day is watching TCM while on the couch eating M&M's.. NBF has got it right, you pay the shipping, and I will also buy the small parts needed to get that durn train running!! Not a problem!!! I already have in my small inventory brushes, springs,etc. What I don't have is the smoke unit wick assembly, if needed. You can get one of those from PortLines Hobby Supply, or again if needed, I can substitute one of my already re-built units with yours, again if necessary.Now, no one here is calling you untalented,etc, we just want to get the engine running buddy. Best regards.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

:appl:I'll say that's a more then generous offer from both of you guys.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

NBF and FN are two really good guys. :thumbsup: Personally, though imho at least, nothing beats the satisfaction of doing it yourself. It's likely something simple, a momentary brain flatulence causing the dilemma. I tried looking at his picture, too blurry to discern anything. Perhaps if he could get some better pics, we might be able to see something.

Guys like you two are making me consider even a smallish Flyer purchase, oh boy. Another scale to play with 

Carl


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Kwikster said:


> NBF and FN are two really good guys. :thumbsup: Personally, though imho at least, nothing beats the satisfaction of doing it yourself. It's likely something simple, a momentary brain flatulence causing the dilemma. I tried looking at his picture, too blurry to discern anything. Perhaps if he could get some better pics, we might be able to see something.
> 
> Guys like you two are making me consider even a smallish Flyer purchase, oh boy. Another scale to play with
> 
> Carl


On behalf of NBF and myself, thank you for the kind words. And I understand completely about wanting to fix things yourself. Usually with these engines, it's just brushes, springs, a re-face of the armature, correct wiring and solder joints, fingers, a clean drum, and a general clean-up and lube. With the blurry picture and all, it's a problem trying to get a handle of this one. If you do decide to get a few flyers, get a 302AC, or a 302 bake-lite engine. Super easy to run, repair, and just plain play with. And I may add, in-expensive. Stay away from the diesels as a starter; they're finicky, at best. The 302's I've mentioned all have smoke, choo choo, and headlight. You can get a complete set, running with a small circle of track for around $40-$60 bucks, sometimes cheaper, sometimes a little more expensive. That's just a ballpark.As for helping other people, it's just in my make-up, as well as NBF. I don't know him personally, but I think everyone here knows he's a man in good standing.... But right now, I'm going CRAZY!! I've got a big pot of chili simmering on the stove, and the house is smelling wonderful, and I have to get my toll-house cookies going.. Yummmmm!!.. Ok, ok, just call me Miss Flyernut!!!!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Do they make chili-scented smoke fluid??


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Do they make chili-scented smoke fluid??


I wish...


----------

